
Max Headroom broadcast signal intrusion - Amorymeltzer
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Headroom_broadcast_signal_intrusion
======
Amorymeltzer
Video of the incident:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWdgAMYjYSs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWdgAMYjYSs)

